# Goodbye Titan. Both my dogs in the same year



## shaner (Oct 17, 2010)

Lost my girl Cedar in the spring to a Hemangiosarcoma and just this morning I lost my boy Titan. For the first time in 10.5 years, I have no dogs in my house and it feels quiet and lonely. More than anything I just feel terrible for my 4 year old son. He lost 2 dogs, but he also lost his pet Hamster. Poor guy has had some hard life lessons at a young age. 

2020 really has been just an awful year all around. Can't wait for it to be over. Here's a pic of Titan. He loved his horse balls


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

So sorry... Titan was very handsome!!
(ps. love the name Cedar)


----------



## ChickiefromTN (Jun 16, 2020)

shaner said:


> Lost my girl Cedar in the spring to a Hemangiosarcoma and just this morning I lost my boy Titan. For the first time in 10.5 years, I have no dogs in my house and it feels quiet and lonely. More than anything I just feel terrible for my 4 year old son. He lost 2 dogs, but he also lost his pet Hamster. Poor guy has had some hard life lessons at a young age.
> 
> 2020 really has been just an awful year all around. Can't wait for it to be over. Here's a pic of Titan. He loved his horse balls
> View attachment 566842


So sorry for your loss. It's so hard to lose them any time, but it just seems even harder this time of year. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

I'm so sorry, that is tough for all your family. There are books you may like, for when your child loses a pet.










8 Books for When a Child Loses a Pet - B&N Reads


Although it’s a very common experience, losing a beloved pet can be difficult for children (and parents!). Conversations around death will inevitably arise, and little ones may begin to ask a lot of tough questions. Books can be a great resource for helping children work through their emotions...



www.barnesandnoble.com


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

You and your son have my heartfelt sympathies! 2020 has been a very difficult year without losing two dogs and a hamster, I can only imagine how hard that has been...

Heal well! Sending you healing thoughts and energy!


----------



## MyWifeIsBoss (Apr 27, 2020)

I'm really sorry 😔


----------



## saintbob (Jul 14, 2018)

Sad to learn of this. Hope you have to good luck getting another dog ...down here dogs for adoption are scarce.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm so very sorry, Shaner.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Titan was a big handsome boy, the emptiness is hard to take I know. I can't imagine a home without a dog in it but the great opportunity now is to let your son experience a puppy of his own to grow up with. They are the only thing that can heal our hearts.


----------



## Squidwardp (Oct 15, 2019)

I'm very sorry! Hemangio is an insidious thief in the night. We lost a girl in otherwise terrific health, suddenly and unexpectedly, last October.

It is no disrespect to the ones we lose, but instead the highest tribute, to get another puppy or a rescue adult, when the time is right.


----------



## bellamia (Feb 7, 2010)

shaner said:


> Lost my girl Cedar in the spring to a Hemangiosarcoma and just this morning I lost my boy Titan. For the first time in 10.5 years, I have no dogs in my house and it feels quiet and lonely. More than anything I just feel terrible for my 4 year old son. He lost 2 dogs, but he also lost his pet Hamster. Poor guy has had some hard life lessons at a young age.
> 
> 2020 really has been just an awful year all around. Can't wait for it to be over. Here's a pic of Titan. He loved his horse balls
> View attachment 566842





shaner said:


> Lost my girl Cedar in the spring to a Hemangiosarcoma and just this morning I lost my boy Titan. For the first time in 10.5 years, I have no dogs in my house and it feels quiet and lonely. More than anything I just feel terrible for my 4 year old son. He lost 2 dogs, but he also lost his pet Hamster. Poor guy has had some hard life lessons at a young age.
> 
> 2020 really has been just an awful year all around. Can't wait for it to be over. Here's a pic of Titan. He loved his horse balls
> View attachment 566842


So very sorry for your loss😢. Cannot imagine what you must be going through. Your Titan looks like my Bella😢😢. Take care. Hugs


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

Sorry for your loss, shaner.


----------

